# Uk spouse Visa new rules requirement



## brit2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi 

Thanks for every one support I want to go to marry my fiancé soon but we will apply under the new rule if come to force after 9 july my question is in the P60 of tax year 5 april 2012 show that. I earn the gross total before tax of 18000 per annual also I got 5000£ on my bank account and 2000£ investment do I met the finance requirement I would appreciate your help thanks


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

brit2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for every one support I want to go to marry my fiancé soon but we will apply under the new rule if come to force after 9 july my question is in the P60 of tax year 5 april 2012 show that. I earn the gross total before tax of 18000 per annual also I got 5000£ on my bank account and 2000£ investment do I met the finance requirement I would appreciate your help thanks


Under the new rules, you have to make the minimum £18,600 a year. Anything less means you need an insane amount of savings to make up the shortfall.

If you earn £18,000 per year, you will need an *additional £17,500 in savings *in addition to your salary for the first visa, you will need the same amount again for the second probationary visa, and £16,600 in savings in addition to your income for ILR. The calculations are based on a required £16,000 savings considered the minimum threshold on which to live, plus your income shortfall (£600 x 2.5) for the first two visas, and £16,000 + your shortfall of £600 for ILR.

It's a truly miserable situation when you're so close to the amount required.  If you don't have these savings, is there any chance you can apply before 9th July?


----------



## brit2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi 

Thanks for your reply so I don't met the requirement for my fiancé to come in the Uk for entry clearance visa??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

brit2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply so I don't meet the requirement for my fiancé to come in the Uk for entry clearance visa??


No if you apply from 9th July onwards. Can you do overtime to enhance your income (though you have to be earning the higher amount for 6 months prior to applying)? Or as stated, can't you apply before 9th July? The visa can be post dated by 3 month, so you don't have to get married till later in the year.


----------



## brit2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

hi 

thanks for your reply. i am wanting to marry abroad my fiance that mean i need to earn more then the 18600 pa or do i need to have the full amount of money on my account as u can see i dont have it right now if i got 2 jobs is that will help


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

If you're successful in getting another salaried job in addition to your current job, you'll need to earn the needed amount consistently for six months before you can apply. This is the same no matter whether you marry in the UK or abroad.

As well as salaried income, there are other sources of income that can also be considered though some of these require you to demonstrate that you've been in receipt of them for up to 12 months. For a full picture of how you can fund your fiancé, download and read the Statement Of Changes (starting page 39) which sets out all the funding possibilities: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/news/soi-fam-mig.pdf:



> 137.
> At each stage, an applicant will be able to meet the financial requirement through one or more of:
> 
> • Income from employment or self-employment of the sponsor (and/or the applicant if they are in the UK with permission to work).
> ...


----------



## brit2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks I got 5000£ and 2000£ investment do I need to work to get 11000 to meet the finance required for my wife to apply? Leave to enter


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

brit2012 said:


> Thanks I got 5000£ and 2000£ investment do I need to work to get 11000 to meet the finance required for my wife to apply? Leave to enter


Are you able to apply before July 9? 

If you can apply before July 9 and are approved, you will have enough money, otherwise, you'll need more savings in the bank in order to appy.


----------



## brit2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

hi 

thanks for your reply. i cant apply for finace just applied for bc and i want to go home country to get married that will be after july i just wish now this rules to be canceled or delays till next year its not fair system


----------



## Akak (Sep 17, 2012)

I wanna show my wife's salary plus her fix bond savings account to reach the 18600 requirement. We are applying in October.

- Her Salary is 18000 but she has 20000+ in a fixed Rate bond Account which matures every three years. However we can close the account and get the money anytime we want (with some penalty). Can a fixed bond account be used as a cash savings account?? She receives the statement every year year for account for interest paid explanations. Is it fine?

- If I cant use the account as savings account, can I atleast use the interest earned (this year interest earned in February 2012 of 700 GBP) as income not from employment, so 18000 salary + 700 interest (income not from employment) = 18700, requirement fulfilled.

Please give your vaulable expert advice.

AKAK


----------



## mafu_0099 (Jan 24, 2013)

hi i have a question about the payslips that required for flr m application. i am going to attend in person at croydon on 12th feb and the job that my wife has it will be six months in 10th feb so i wont be able to produce last week payslip although she will be completed her 6 months of employment on 10th.

can you help on this matter please.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

mafu_0099 said:


> hi i have a question about the payslips that required for flr m application. i am going to attend in person at croydon on 12th feb and the job that my wife has it will be six months in 10th feb so i wont be able to produce last week payslip although she will be completed her 6 months of employment on 10th.
> 
> can you help on this matter please.


Then she will need 6 months of payslips ending January. So from August 2012 onwards. You need to produce 6 months of payslips, so you will have to forgo February and include the previous 6 months from January. If she doesn't have that you might have to reschedule your FLR(M) appointment as you will *need* 6 months of payslips.

Any reason why you dug up a thread that was nearly a year old rather than start a new thread? You would get more attention if you started a new thread.


----------



## mafu_0099 (Jan 24, 2013)

thank you very much Leana.


----------



## shubhra13 (Jan 28, 2013)

hi,
i want to get some information about fiancee visa for UK which has a clause that the guy and girl must have met before , then how to prove that they have met before. now for my case i was living in UK fr about 6 yrs but recently moved back to my country, i had a friend we had met through a common friend we used to talk on yahoo etc and even met couple of times when i was in uk and we used talk even after me coming bk to my country , but we now started liking each other and want to go ahead for marriage, but to apply fr fiancee visa to go back to UK i need to show prove that we have met each other so can i ask what type of prove do i need to show.


----------



## shubshub (Feb 5, 2013)

hi,
i want to get some information about fiancee visa for UK which has a clause that the guy and girl must have met before , then how to prove that they have met before. now for my case i was living in UK fr about 6 yrs but recently moved back to my country, i had a friend we had met through a common friend we used to talk on yahoo etc and even met couple of times when i was in uk and we used talk even after me coming bk to my country , but we now started liking each other and want to go ahead for marriage, but to apply fr fiancee visa to go back to UK i need to show prove that we have met each other so can i ask what type of prove do i need to show.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

shubshub said:


> hi,
> i want to get some information about fiancee visa for UK which has a clause that the guy and girl must have met before , then how to prove that they have met before. now for my case i was living in UK fr about 6 yrs but recently moved back to my country, i had a friend we had met through a common friend we used to talk on yahoo etc and even met couple of times when i was in uk and we used talk even after me coming bk to my country , but we now started liking each other and want to go ahead for marriage, but to apply fr fiancee visa to go back to UK i need to show prove that we have met each other so can i ask what type of prove do i need to show.


You need to prove that you both have met. So, photos of you together, trips you've taken together, etc. You also need to prove that you stay in contact so e-mail records, Skype logs, SMS logs, etc. 

If you haven't got this proof I would suggest taking a trip to the UK or have her take a trip to see you and be sure to document it.


----------



## mafu_0099 (Jan 24, 2013)

does any one know about the cash paid job for flr m


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

mafu_0099 said:


> does any one know about the cash paid job for flr m


What do you mean? Are you referring to a job where you get paid in cash, no payslips etc?

If that's the case you may find it tough to apply for FLR(M) as as part of the application you will need to submit payslips and bank statement as proof of income. Hard to say if showing regular cash deposits into an account will suffice.


----------



## mafu_0099 (Jan 24, 2013)

job is cash in hand as the employer hasnt got the system to pay as direct debit but i got pay slips and they pay me by cheque sometime


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

mafu_0099 said:


> job is cash in hand as the employer hasnt got the system to pay as direct debit but i got pay slips and they pay me by cheque sometime


If you get payslips that's good and important. Do you usually deposit any cash you get directly to your bank account or do you simply spend it as cash? Usually UKBA likes to see the amount reflected in your payslips also reflected in your bank statements. Might be a good idea to start depositing your full pay each pay period into your account, so that it matches your payslips, and then spend from there. How soon are you looking to apply and what type of visa/leave?


----------



## mafu_0099 (Jan 24, 2013)

yes i do sometimes, can you give me some idea about employment letter


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

mafu_0099 said:


> yes i do sometimes, can you give me some idea about employment letter


Sometimes most likely will not be good enough. You will need 6 months of solid deposits reflecting in your paylips and bank statements before I would risk applying. UKBA are quite strict about financial requirement. 

Regarding employment letter, do you have an employment contact?


----------



## mafu_0099 (Jan 24, 2013)

on ukba website they clearly say the pay can be cash but they would expect some put in account


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

mafu_0099 said:


> on ukba website they clearly say the pay can be cash but they would expect some put in account


Yes, but you will still need 6 months of payslips grossing over £1550 (per month). It may state cash is OK on the UKBA website, but as far as I know we haven't seen anyone here succeed (or fail) with a cash-only job. So I'm afraid my advice will be limited in that respect.


----------



## mafu_0099 (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks for that and you are right. the cash in hand job is my second job and my first job is not cash in hand. your comment


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

mafu_0099 said:


> thanks for that and you are right. the cash in hand job is my second job and my first job is not cash in hand. your comment


That should be fine.


----------



## samantha1986 (Feb 7, 2013)

My god this visa buisness is very stressfull, me and my partner dont meet the financial requirement, althought we have 25 k betwen us, and when we were both in the uk were on min wage near enouph, but didnt struggle! and now because i dont earn anywere near 18.600 i dont know what the hell to do. we love each other so much and were gettin amrried in 6 weeks it just puts a dampner on the whole situation. Also about takin two jobs when i am home, i would do it but i also have so many animals to look after (as my hobby) i would never have time for both! its so sad!!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

samantha1986 said:


> My god this visa buisness is very stressfull, me and my partner dont meet the financial requirement, althought we have 25 k betwen us, and when we were both in the uk were on min wage near enouph, but didnt struggle! and now because i dont earn anywere near 18.600 i dont know what the hell to do. we love each other so much and were gettin amrried in 6 weeks it just puts a dampner on the whole situation. Also about takin two jobs when i am home, i would do it but i also have so many animals to look after (as my hobby) i would never have time for both! its so sad!!


Yes it is unfortunately frustrating when you do not meet the minimum financial requirement that UKBA has set out, but I'm afraid there's no wiggle room on that £18, 600 figure. If you really want to bring your partner to the UK and settle there, it might be best to forgo hobbies for the meantime and look at securing a second job that would bring you over the limit. Good luck.


----------



## samantha1986 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thankyou for your reply, so would i have to return back to the uk with out him then earn that much if i can then bring him over?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

samantha1986 said:


> Thankyou for your reply, so would i have to return back to the uk with out him then earn that much if i can then bring him over?


Yes and I'm afraid you would have to be earning that amount (translates to £1550 gross per month) for at least 6 months before you meet the requirements and can bring him over. Where does he live?


----------



## samantha1986 (Feb 7, 2013)

Australia  we cant bare the thought of being seperated hey  ;(


----------



## shayonislynn (Feb 6, 2013)

*Please could you help?*

Hi Leanne,

The advice on this website has helped me tremendously! For such an arduous process with little help from the authorities, I am surprised I did not discover this site earlier 

I have a PEO appointment at Liverpool next week and have some pressing questions (posted under the thread FLR(m) visa urgent help please - by shayonislynn)

Please could you possibly help me out with some answers? Needless to say, I will be eternally grateful! Thank you and my sincerest respects to you guys for doing such a fabulous job (and keeping most of us sane!)

Shay x


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

samantha1986 said:


> Australia  we cant bare the thought of being seperated hey  ;(


In afraid you may have no other options. The only other thing I can think of is if he had a grandparent that was born in the UK he may be eligible for an ancestry visa rather than you sponsoring him.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

shayonislynn said:


> Hi Leanne,
> 
> The advice on this website has helped me tremendously! For such an arduous process with little help from the authorities, I am surprised I did not discover this site earlier
> 
> ...


I'm on my phone at the moment but I will take a look when I get close to my laptop again if no one else has answered in the meantime.


----------



## shayonislynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you Leanna, you've just put a smile on my face knowing I'll have some conclusive answers soon  x


----------



## Br84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

I have a couple of questions about the UK spouse visa.

I am going to submit my original passport but I was wondering if I have to submit my birth certificate as well? what about my husband's (my sponsor, British citizen). I won't be able to submit my husband's passport because he might go back to the UK sooner than me, so can we just submit the certified copy of it?
My other question is if I meet the English language requirement since I hold an acceptable degree taught in English?


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

*benefits*

Hello there, 

Im applying for entry clearance as a wife of British citizen. 

My husband is a student, he doesnt work, doesnt have savings, he has a flat(where we plan to live), he receives Council tax and Job seekers allowances.

We plan to meet financial reqs by my cash savings(amount is enough).

People say that we will be refused visa cause the case might be considered as benefits fraud. Is it true? Shall husband cancell the benefits?

Thank you.


----------



## Br84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Aliyakz said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Im applying for entry clearance as a wife of British citizen.
> 
> ...


I'm not an expert and I'm also gathering the documents for my application ... 
As i know if your sponsor (British citizen) doesn't have a job you must have savings in a current account and also savings over 16,000 pounds count which means in total you must have a minimum of 62,500 pounds [(2.5*18,600)+16,000] and also you have to submit bank statements for the past 6 months showing that the money's been in your account for the last 6 months!

As I said I'm not an expert but from what I read online you and your sponsor shouldn't receive any public funds which i think he does at the moment because he receives job seeker allowances... so they will refuse your application even if you have enough savings. 

If you have enough savings and you meet all the other requirements, ask your husband to cancel his benefits and then apply for the visa... hopefully you'll get it then...


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. Im really confused cause two companies that deal with visas told me there shouldn't be a problem. Whereas this is the second forum which is telling me vice versa. Unfortunately, I didn't see anything about it on UKBA website. Can you please point to me. We r just really stressed out with it. Thanks.


----------



## Br84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Aliyakz said:


> Thank you for your reply. Im really confused cause two companies that deal with visas told me there shouldn't be a problem. Whereas this is the second forum which is telling me vice versa. Unfortunately, I didn't see anything about it on UKBA website. Can you please point to me. We r just really stressed out with it. Thanks.


I wouldn't really listen to them, it's better to search online and read other people comments...

you can find the information here:

Help on requirements for UK Spouse / Marriage visa

it says on the above website:

"One of the most important qualifying criteria and often common reasons for refusal is that you must be financially secure under the new rules and have adequate accommodation in place by the time your spouse or partner enters the UK on a settlement visa. You must satisfy the UK Border Agency that you have the ability to support your spouse / partnerand can afford to live in the UK with your family, including any dependents, without requiring any recourse or help of public funds."

Hope it helps  good luck with your application


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Yeah, thank you. This sounds as it.


----------



## ziloo (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello, 

I am in the process of applying online for the UK Spouse Visa. I am having trouble choosing which Settlement Visa to apply for in the options it provides. 

My question is do I choose the "Marriage" visa option or the "wife" option?

Also for the Sponsor section, it asks what the relation of the sponsor to me is and when I try to scroll down to find the "husband" option there is none? Am I applying in the right section/visa?

Please help. 

Thank you


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

ziloo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the process of applying online for the UK Spouse Visa. I am having trouble choosing which Settlement Visa to apply for in the options it provides.
> 
> ...


I saw your question has already been answered in the other thread. Choose wife. Also, other relative and then just note 'husband' in the additional info section.


----------

